# Another baby girl! - Dixie had her baby today. Picture



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Another doeling born today. That makes 3 out of 4 that were doelings in 5 days. I would say my buck is a keeper for sure. And this little girl is sooooo cute.


AND....Sunshine's ligs are gone!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...congrats :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!!! Too cute! Congratulations!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations on both Dixie's and Sunshine's kids!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable  Congrats on the girls! :leap:


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Too cute!!!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------

